# Wood duck pic...



## Swampdeer (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 14, 2016)

Beauty


----------



## natureman (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice shot of a beautiful bird!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2016)

That's a beautiful picture.... And honestly it makes me a little hungry also!


----------



## Swampdeer (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the comments....


----------



## quinn (Jan 17, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 19, 2016)

nice shot!!


----------

